# pc requirements



## nicku72 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi all 

Will my system run modernwarefare 2???

Processor amd64 3200+
n-vidia 7600gs
2bg ram

Not being a pc man can you help???

Cheers nick


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Have a look on the Steam website


----------



## nicku72 (Feb 3, 2006)

Will do cheers nick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

http://cyri.systemrequirementslab.com/srtest/

select mw2 from the dropdown menu


----------

